# Certification question



## underdod47 (Dec 18, 2005)

After you leave a department how long is your certification good for, in case you want to go back? anyone know, try calling civil service and actually talk to someone...not pleasant


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

5 years, I believe.


----------



## underdod47 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you I have heard 3 or 5 years most agree it's 5 I appreciate the information


----------

